# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Great value



## joncaputo

Smoked this 2 hours after the UPS package arrived. The wrapper looked a little dry under the cedar sleeve, but it didn't affect the flavor which i...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Great value


----------

